# I just found JAZZ!



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok so let me explain. I have loved music since I was a kid. However I wouldn't consider the music I have loved for 35 years quite up to snuff for the purists at heart. What I mean is every time somebody would throw in a jazz track or Latin percussion I would almost instantly turn my ears off. How little did I know that these types of music as well as orchestra really showcase the beauty of music in its purist form. No synthesizing, no distortion, just plain clean unadulterated sound. It's quite funny cause I would always hear how these genres of music really made systems shine and from time to time I would download a track to see what it was all about but it wasn't until this morning that I really appreciated the beauty of this music. 

In the past I would have background music playing on my system when we would have a dinner party and I would never put on jazz. It was always something to the effect of ambient psychedelic chill out music but never jazz or smooth jazz or anything. I think my problem was I associated jazz with elevator music and that's it. I grew up in a time where the music envelope was being extensively pushed and for the worse. My era of music growing up was placed on how shocking the artists could be and not how good their music was. Gangster rap and Marilyn Manson come to mind! This is what I grew up with. However, I always listened to classic rock when I was a kid and appreciated the Blues as well. I have a lot of blues albums in my collection which is why for me it's very odd to have never embraced jazz. I don't know if it's a maturity thing or what but as I get older I am starting to really enjoy things I would have never considered in the past. I can now say I have finally found Jazz!

So for those who actually read this story(lol) when did you start to appreciate jazz and what records or artists are your favorites? Thanks for the responses in advance. I just got done listening to The Roy Hargrove Quintet and it was phenomenal!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've loved Jazz since I was in my late Teens. I own every CD that Lee Ritenour has. I like the more Jazz fusion/hip hop style.
Some other jazz that I like. Film and the BBs, Dave and Don Grusin, Mezzoforte, Fourplay and the list goes on.
Symphony Orchestra is another type that I love. A good recording particularly many movie soundtracks. There is still nothing better than a live orchestra at a real concert hall.


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

I've loved jazz probably longer than most here have been alive. I was eleven way back in 1948, when I started listening to two Washington, DC, disk jockeys, Felix Grant and Willis Conover. Both of these guys were frighteningly knowedgeable on jazz and played the latest jazz, small group and big band. I was hooked and, for a number of years, I wouldn't even listen to anything else. R&B or Rock? Are you kidding me? Not a chance! Back in the early fifties only "squares" listened to that garbage. Now I'm far more tolerant. :rolleyesno:

Being an old guy I don't listen to many of the new jazz artists, preferring to stay with my own era. Still, when I hear some of the new jazz "upstarts" I'm impressed.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

I've only been enjoying jazz for about a year and a half. I hadn't really discovered it until I started using Slacker radio. I don't really have a favorite artist yet, but I like what I've heard from David Sanborn...may pick up one of his albums. I certainly agree that jazz is a great genre to hear on a quality system. Maybe I'll have one of my own someday...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess it was probably in the 90's when I really started exploring the jazz genre... more so the upbeat fusion type jazz... Flim & the BB's, Spyro Gyra, Fourplay, James Newton Howard, and maybe a few others. They are at the top of my favorite music to listen to. I have never been much on the New Orleans style jazz. It is okay, just not anything I care to listen to on a consistent basis.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie, you would love this one. It goes back to 1985 but the recording is still top notch even for today. Has almost all my favorite jazz artists all in one recording. I have the DVD of the entire recording session and it's quite good but this one track is still demo material for me.
http://youtu.be/tkki_TWm2S0


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have the GRP Digital Sampler - ON THE CUTTING EDGE (Digital Master)... pretty good CD.


----------

